# Local SEO Ecosystem - 2012 Update



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Ever wonder how google and other major local portals get all of their local data? How do they rank your local listing? A lot of it depends on outside signals coming in validating your the info they have on file. Here's an updated graphic for 2012 from one of the few non-charlatan local SEO experts out there.


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm having trouble getting in the top places results, even though I do well in the organic search rankings. It's frustrating because I have my address listed on a lot of those sites.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like an "internet nuclear war" :tank:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

hazelgaymon said:


> Hi.., I am sorry to say I am not able to understand the picture posted. Can you please provide clear details about each and every thing which are related to seo eco system.
> 
> links removed


As someone advertising seo services, the above should be second nature for you


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

HQP2005 said:


> Looks like an "internet nuclear war" :tank:


I know...that graphic is over complicated. They could use a numeric value to show the complementary/ complex etc.


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

mosby said:


> I'm having trouble getting in the top places results, even though I do well in the organic search rankings. It's frustrating because I have my address listed on a lot of those sites.


Mosby, 
Notice that all your organic competition for the search "painter Boise ID" have "Boise ID" in their home page title tags. Do the same. I would try to trump them by putting the more geo-location relevant word "Idaho" in your home page title tags to see what happens. 

RE: Google Places ranking: 

If SEO companies are full of sheet about the "how to rank in Google Places" subject they are no more full of it than Google itself. If you read the GP guidelines Google says that unless you tick the "do not show address" in your GP listing for businesses that "do not meet face to face with customers at that address " it is grounds for removal of the listing from Google Places. (BTW, this is the reason, if you ever wondered, why your listing shows as a round red circle instead of a red map pin---the Google Place listing has "do not show business address" ticked.)

I will bet $100 that most people here live in an area where most painters have a red map pin instead of a red circle which means the lion's share are in violation of GP guidelines and they are rewarded for it. Where is Google on this? Nowhere. My advice is to toss Google Places guidelines and toss this silly map about GP ranking until Google polices itself.


----------



## Grance (May 3, 2012)

It is trouble


----------

